# Taxation of Jobseekers Allowance



## Zorrow (9 Oct 2009)

I am in receipt of Jobseekers Allowance. (over last three years). I believe it is classified as non taxable but do I have to do a Tax Return? 

I have had 8,000 in other income but does that take me outside the treshold for doing return?

Thanks

C...


----------



## Gervan (9 Oct 2009)

What is the source of the other income?


----------



## Black Sheep (9 Oct 2009)

As jobseekers Allowance is non taxable the only income for tax purposes is that 8000. Is that spread over the 3 years


----------



## GreenQueen (9 Oct 2009)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=115853


----------



## Black Sheep (10 Oct 2009)

I think there is some confusion here. You have stated you are in receipt of Jobseekeres *Allowance* which is *not* taxable.

If you were in receipt of Jobseelers *Benefit* it *would* be taxable (less the first 13 Euros) as explained in the previous thread.

Hope this clarifys things


----------

